# Maltese Plays a New Game [Pictures]



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Is there a *Fetch-a-holic* maltese in your house? It is an addiction that some malts have where they *demand* games of fetch from their mommies and daddies. Not only that, they make it clear to their human mommies/daddies that throwing a ball or other toys far is what they *need* from them. Oh and to add the icing to the fun cake, send the message that they enjoy it better if you ran after them. 

I have a couple of them here. One's addiction level reached around 70% after growing up with the other one whose addiction level hit the 100% since day one of living with me :w00t: 

I find it fun to play with the two monsters, but when it comes to days where you are a little under the weather, you would much rather prefer an easier game where throwing far and running aren't involved. your arm can get tired when throwing way to far for the monsters to speed after many times. One throw wont make the monsters happy enough. Your minimum is 10 throws. Also, running after them makes it more fun for them between fetches. 

hmmm. so what can you do when you wanna play with them but in an easier way? 

Snowy got the solution. You don't have to throw it very far; just a small and gentle toss (close to you) in the air is enough! Malt catches it right in front of you. 

Pictures to show what I am talking about; I had to ask my sister for help to toss so that I can snap the pictures 

Snowy: "It's coming...it's coming...









gotta meet it in mid air!"









Snowy: "CAUGHT IT!!!!"









Snowy: "Did you guys see it? .... what? you did not?










here is another shot. of course, I beat mommy! I was too quick for her to frame me in the pic...haha!"









Snowy: "Let's give her a chance to better frame me and my best friend Mr. Orange.. Here I go again!"









"Ready for take off!"









"got it"









Bum in the air, head on the ground









Look...a fluff head 









but behind the fluff, there are intense and focused eyes









focusing on nothing other than catching Mr. Orange 









Orange in the air









Goofball got it 









one more time


















another one...


















some more shots!









Fluffball 









Goofball









Enjoys Catch


















*scroll down for more*


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

and again....



























bum up in the air...head down 









Snowy in Black and white









Snowy prepares for another catch




































takes a bow


















One of the many things that makes us smile about Snowy is that when you are about to throw whatever for him to fetch for a far distance, he prepares for the run knowing that he will run after whatever you will throw for him, by lifting his front paw LOL Here he was looking at my sister (behind) who was telling him to get set for a run. 









"They call me Snowy; hear me ROAR!!!"









Crystal also loves Orange so much, but she didn't learn how to play this game yet. So she was inside when I took all of the above photos. She was let out afterwards and played fetch with Snowy for a little while. I snapped a couple more photos

makes us also smile to know that the malts NEVER step on my mum's flowers. I think they know how much my mum loves these  so they always jump over them. Crystal in mid air bellow









and in this one, you can see Snowy who is about to take a jump as well









Hope you enjoyed ^_^ have a wonderful weekend!

Kat


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

I always enjoy watching Snowy and Crystal and seeing what they are up to. What great times your fluffs and you have together. Seeing your posts always puts a smile on my face!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LuluLolly said:


> I always enjoy watching Snowy and Crystal and seeing what they are up to. What great times your fluffs and you have together. *Seeing your posts always puts a smile on my face!*


:tender: oh that is FOR SURE my main reason for sharing! Happy that they make you smile. I know that they are so good at making me smile all the time :wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I just love your pictures. You inspire me to take better pictures. I have a new camera in my wish list. 
Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Wonderful pics! I loved all of them!!

(and wow - your grass is so green and perfect!!)


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Your boy is just the best!!!! He is such an incredible athlete :thumbsup:. Your pics always give me hope that spring is coming :chili:. It is so much fun to see your adventures with Snowy and Crystal. Hope you have a great weekend also :wub:.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Great Shots!!!!!!!!! I love the game of fetch becuase no two tosses are the same and thats why our pups love it sooo much too!!! Boy is Snowy is a doll. I esp love the shots when he is landing and all his hair is sticking out - so fun!! Oh and the bum in the air shots are too cute too. How cool is it that they jump over the flowers (pretty flowers by the way). They sure do get their share of excercise, but I know you probably do too because it is more fun when you run with them too


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Kat!!! What amazing pictures...you are so talented!!! Of course Snowy and Crystal are as gorgeous and adorable as always :wub: My favorite pictures are the ones of S&C jumping over the flowers! By the way, I LOVE your garden...it reminds me so much of the house where I grew up...in a country not far from yours, as you know


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh kat your fluffs are so gorgeous , that snowy is so perfect !!! he looks so good catching that toy in mid air , every pic i saw i liked better than the last , those r some great great shots... im also in love with ur camera , what cam is that ? i enjoy ur pics so so much , they make me soo happy !


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Great pictures! It always puts a smile on my face watching Snowing and Cystal enjoying themselves!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Fantastic action shots, Kat! You always get thee best shots!!! Of course, Snowy is such an adorable little white sugar cookie! I just want to eat him up! He's so sweet!!!! He and Mandy are exactly alike! Mandy loves to jump up and twist in the air. She would love to do agility. But, she's had 2 patella surgeries, so, I try not to encourage her jumping/twisting. But, I know exactly what you mean about the game and getting tired. :w00t: So, most nights, I'm lazy....I throw the ball....she runs and gets it....and I have her trained to bring the ball right back to me and "drop" it. So, I never move. Yep, I'm lazy. :blush: As soon as our weather gets warm out again, I will take her outdoors though. This is ALL she wants to do...day and night....nonstop. Thanks for the photos....very cute!! Has Snowy ever joined any agility classes there? We have Chi's enrolled locally at ours. But, I hesitate with Mandy's knees. But, I'm wanting to get one of those tunnels. Has Snowy ever went through a tunnel? Do you think he would?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Fantastic pictures Kat. Snow is so good at that. Awesome stuff. :aktion033::aktion033:
I see that same intense look on Lola's face too :wub: she loves me throwing things for her and always beat the ball and turns around and tries to catch it. I think she will get it soon. I may need a squishier ball like yours though. She, at the moment often gets it in the face  doesn't faze her though


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Kat, thank you so much for always sharing these amazing photos with us :hugging: These action shots of Snowy and Crystal are priceless :wub: I love your two monsters! They've got the look AND the personality  and isn't it so sweet of them to always jump over the flowers? :wub::wub: p.s. I love Snowy's collar tags!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Those are awesome action shots Kat! I love how he can catch it in the air too.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, great pics of S& C playing ball!! :wub::wub: your mom has such pretty flowers too, so cute how they jump over them!!:chili::chili:
there's also a *fetch-a-holic* in this house and her name is Princess Pearlan!! :wub: she wants to play fetch all day long, 
so we also came up with the game of "*hide-d-ball*", under the rug, in the blankie, behind the drapes!! :aktion033: LOL


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, those are great action shots of Goofball Snowy! 

Kat, you did it again! It's always so much fun to watch your wonderful photos of Snowy and Crystal. Simply fantastic!

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:

So funny how he's lifting his little paw! :thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing with us!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww what cute shots of Snowy in action! I love those facial expressions!


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

I am in love! 
What gorgeous fluffs you have and the pics are awesome! 
What a great way to start the day!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

:biggrin:Great pix Kat.Snowy and Crystal Always make me smile!!


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

WOW! How gorgeous are they!!........Makes me wish my girl's knew how to play....I finally have gotten Macy to chew on one....I got her a little piglet (the winnie the pooh one) but she won't chase it or anything, she just chews on it...Are you a professional photographer? It really looks like you are. Thanks for sharing.

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I love your photography, its just stunning! If I may ask, what kind of camera/lense do you use?

It made me laugh out loud at some of the pix...so precious


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Your pictures are great! I really love the ones in flight! You should send some to the company that makes the balls.......great advertising for them.

In the background there are mushrooms??? Are they just ornaments or do they have lights under them?? How big are they?

Barb & Twinkie


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

So very happy to read that you enjoyed the photos, everyone  (hugs)



cyndrae said:


> You inspire me to take better pictures.


so happy to inspire  another fun part about sharing :chili:



Orla said:


> (your grass is so green and perfect!!)


thanks. The grass is perfect for the malts too. They specially love to take their toys and sit right there squeaking  



uniquelovdolce said:


> im also in love with ur camera , what cam is that ?





missiek said:


> If I may ask, what kind of camera/lense do you use?


That is my pet Nikon, but honestly, what helped in these shots the most was the lens that I used for them (Nikkor 70-200 mm VR II lens). That said, I was playing around with the shutter speed and aperture. I like these pictures, but still, I didn't spot the picture that I LOVE with good exposure and overall shot. These are nice , nonetheless  Happy that you loved them. 



suzimalteselover said:


> Fantastic action shots, Kat! You always get thee best shots!!! Of course, Snowy is such an adorable little white sugar cookie! *I just want to eat him up!* He's so sweet!!!! He and Mandy are exactly alike! Mandy loves to jump up and twist in the air. She would love to do agility. But, she's had 2 patella surgeries, so, I try not to encourage her jumping/twisting. But, I know exactly what you mean about the game and getting tired. :w00t: So, most nights, I'm lazy....I throw the ball....she runs and gets it....and I have her trained to bring the ball right back to me and "drop" it. So, I never move. Yep, I'm lazy. :blush: As soon as our weather gets warm out again, I will take her outdoors though. This is ALL she wants to do...day and night....nonstop. Thanks for the photos....very cute!! Has Snowy ever joined any agility classes there? We have Chi's enrolled locally at ours. But, I hesitate with Mandy's knees. But, I'm wanting to get one of those tunnels. Has Snowy ever went through a tunnel? Do you think he would?


lol Suzi, sometimes, I ask Snowy: "Can I eat you up?" :HistericalSmiley: ... of course, I don't mean it in the sense of actually eating a pup, but sometimes I just wanna SQUEEZE him!!! i can't help it, his act and goofiness are too adorable + those expressive eyes AWWWWWWWH Snowy is so special to me for more than one reason, one is that he has been with me long enough to go through some events/happenings in my life. One of them is that he is the pup who met and loved my Melon so much <3 and when we lost her, just like me, he was looking all over for her. Aside from all that, he is still the craziest - in a good, goofy way of course 

Mandy sounds SO MUCH like Snowy :w00t: what a fun and adorable pup she is :wub: Gotta love her ^_^ She can be a perfect match to Snowy from what I am reading here :wub2: :tender: I hope that the weather gets warmer soon where you are. It is beautiful for outdoor times where we are during this season, so the malts get to spend more times outdoors. 

Maybe you can send her here at night times; they will both keep each other occupied :wub::thumbsup: in days where I want an easier games with the malts, I don't have to bother. Mandy will be here to deal with Snowy lol ... or even better, I can come , play fetch with this cute and fun girl AND hug all fluffs :wub::wub::wub:

yup, Snowy and Crystal have gone through the agility tunnel. We have a blue one at home where we practice play agility. They both love them. You gotta get it. I think that Mandy will enjoy it if she is likes to play and run :chili: We went to few beginner agility classes here, but we didn't complete it :blush: due to my schedules. So we play with these agility equipment at home whenever I find the perfect time for that - still is so much fun  



Bailey&Me said:


> By the way, I LOVE your garden...it reminds me so much of the house where I grew up...in a country not far from yours, as you know


awwh happy to be able and bring back some memories of you growing up :thumbsup: 
I know that your photos of Bailey also brings back some nice memories of my poodle too :wub: love that boy of yours.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> I see that same intense look on Lola's face too :wub: she loves me throwing things for her and always beat the ball and turns around and tries to catch it. I think she will get it soon. *I may need a squishier ball like yours though. * She, at the moment often gets it in the face  doesn't faze her though


Lola sounds SOOOOOOOO adorable :wub: and LOL @ going faster than the toy that you throw  I :heart: that ^_^

These toys (the one that Snowy is carrying) are the best for the malts. Lola will love to have a toy like Mr. Orange. I shared about it >>> here <<< if you were interested in getting one for precious and fun Lola :wub: The malts have a collection of 6 ... 2 of them (green and pink) no longer squeak because the monsters ruin it, so we use them for fetch in the pool. Still are loved by the malts for wet fun times 



yeagerbum said:


> isn't it so sweet of them to always jump over the flowers? :wub::wub: p.s. I love Snowy's collar tags!


they sure are so very sweet not to step on my mum's flowers. I am so sure that they know how much my mum love them. I think our contact info tag on Snowy (STUD ... bone shaped) fits him perfectly too  
the other tag is actually a health tag. Its color will change in his next vaccination visit. Pups are required to get rabies vaccination here, especially if the pup was a pup who travels from time time. 



mfa said:


> there's also a *fetch-a-holic* in this house and her name is Princess Pearlan!! :wub: she wants to play fetch all day long,
> so we also came up with the game of "*hide-d-ball*", under the rug, in the blankie, behind the drapes!! :aktion033: LOL


Please send that princess my way :tender::wub2::heart:
I gotta try the "hide-d-ball" game with the malts some day too  



Alexa said:


> So funny how he's lifting his little paw! :thumbsup:


He does it when he knows he is about to run after a toy. 
I read somewhere that some hunting dogs do that when hunting :w00t:



michellerobison said:


> I love those facial expressions!


lol me too 



the.shewolf said:


> What a great way to start the day!


I enjoy starting a day similar to this too ... 

After breakfast (if I got the little time), I have a Snowy & Crystal Delight. Best dessert to have after any meal for me lol 



poptart said:


> Are you a professional photographer?


awwh thanks Blanche, but I am not a pro. Photography is something that I love to do though. One day, I will answer your question with YES 



Barb and the boys said:


> In the background there are mushrooms??? Are they just ornaments or do they have lights under them?? How big are they?


Thanks Barb. 
These are mushrooms ornaments. They don't have light under them, but that is a cool idea :thumbsup:
I am not quite sure about the exact measurement of their sizes. I will measure them for you. I'll get back to your question once I do


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Love your photos Kat, and I love how Snowy and Crystal jump over the flowers...very considerate of them! I think they are ready for agility.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Johita said:


> Great Shots!!!!!!!!! I love the game of fetch becuase no two tosses are the same and thats why our pups love it sooo much too!!! Boy is Snowy is a doll. I esp love the shots when he is landing and all his hair is sticking out - so fun!! Oh and the bum in the air shots are too cute too. How cool is it that they jump over the flowers (pretty flowers by the way). They sure do get their share of excercise, but I know you probably do too because it is more fun when you run with them too


Snowy strongly agrees with you and all the pups, Edith  no two tosses are the same :chili:
haha and that is one of my favorite shots too (hair sticking out as he was landing). 
yup, I enjoy getting an exercise with them ^_^ that is one of the most fun part about a 4 legged fluff for me :wub: :wub:



Maglily said:


> Love your photos Kat, and I love how Snowy and Crystal jump over the flowers...very considerate of them! I think they are ready for agility.


Trust me, they know that the flowers are liked lol .... yes, we find it so sweet when they don't destroy them  
The malts sure love to play a game of agility ^_^


----------



## g8shot1 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Wow*

Wow, thanks for sharing those. Great pics!


----------

